# Cubers in Puerto Rico!



## Hovair (May 26, 2014)

Hola todos mis amigos de Puerto Rico!! Hey if there are any cubers in Puerto Rico, i will be there to visit Family all of June and if anyone wants to hang out or have a little meet up hit me up! Either reply to the thread or you can email me at [email protected]. Have a great day everyone!


----------

